# Young Males in need of Forever Homes. Eastern Iowa, can drive a bit if needed.



## eyeonsparrows (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm foster-parenting a few rats that I took in from a rescue that needed some extra numbers off her hands. I have FIVE MALES available still, and was told all were born around September 29th.

I'm asking $10 each as an adoption fee, and each will come with a little going-away gift set (just for fun). The only purpose of the adoption fee is to try to ensure that they are being welcomed into new homes as pets, and not intended as prey. With the exception of one of them (Jeremiah), I insist they go with a buddy, unless you already have a rattie cagemate at home intended for him. If things don't work out, I will be happy to take the rattie back and refund the $10 adoption fee--my goal is to have everyone linked up with a happy forever home. By contacting me in interest of adopting, you are affirming that you are adopting the rat/rats to be beloved little pals in your home, with absoloutly no interest in using them for testing, food, breeding for food, or anything other than a life full of kindness, affection, and proper care. Please contact me either here or at [email protected] with any questions about me or the ratties, and let me know a little bit about you in regards to ratties (anything, really), just to help assure me that these fellows are going to perfect homes! 

I live in Eastern Iowa and am willing travel partway to deliver, if distance is an issue. We can discuss.

Following is a bit about each individual fellow. All of these rats (Daniel aside) started out on the skittish side, but are warming fast, and befriending us better all the time (except Habakkuk is still shy...we'll get to him in a sec). I hope that with a lot of special love in their new homes, they'll settle in and be fully comfortable and happy. I hope someone piques your interest and sounds like The One (or the more than one!). I'm not very technologically saavy with coding in pics, so I'm not posting them here at the moment, but I DO have a pic to share of anyone who you'd like to see--just ask, and I can get them e-mailed to you, or sent via cell phone...whatever's easy.








DANIEL (beige with lighter tummy): Oh gosh, my kids looove Daniel, and Daniel loves everybody. He get excited when the cage door opens, and when he does, he makes this distinct noise, like sniffs next to a microphone. He's one happy guy, and it's easy to see why my kids hands-down love him best.








HOSEA (dark guy, with dumbo ears!): He's not as lovey-bold as Daniel, but he's curious and active, and quick to come join the fun and get petted when the cage door opens. He's peppy and youthful. Hosea is a bit silly-looking with his nose a bit off-center, but he hopes nobody minds or makes fun. He really is awfully cute, especially with his dumbo ears. If you especially like dumbos, he may be your pick.








EZEKIEL (blue hooded): This guy loves my bracelet (he ALWAYS goes after it when I hold him). He also loves treats. He started out on the shy side, but I very quickly learned that the way into his heart is by greeting him with a goodie. Now, along with going after my bracelet, he always hurries to turn my fingers over and nose around, in hopes I’m holding a surprise for him. He’s really warming up quickly. I should mention that he was the one that Jeremiah nipped (see below), but has healed beautifully.








JEREMIAH (beige with white on tummy): Oh, Jeremiah. He behaves himself with people, and though can have a shy side, he really does like calm attention. He always looks eager when I near the cage, and although a bit active when I first hold him, he settles down as soon as he feels secure. I must say this about him: Though he’s fine with us people, he has a scrappy side with the other males, gave someone a nip (which healed nicely), and I separated him from the others to prevent further harm. He MIGHT be able to be with them allright, and one squabble wasn’t a big deal in the long-term, but I’m not very experienced and don’t want to risk further injury with him or any other ratties, so he’s separated, just to be extra-cautious. He got a little, bitty scratch on his face from the scuffle, but it is also mending well. It should be invisible soon, but I thought it worth mentioning in case someone takes interest in him in the next few days, they might notice a little mark when first meeting him: I want to be upfront about it (and anything less-than-shining about anyone, so that everyone can go to a home where he’s understood and meets expectations). I will not enforce that he goes to a home with or to be a cagemate. If someone more experienced than I would like to work him into a cagemate situation with expert care and wisdom, that would be ideal, and I’d be so happy for him. He is currently not neutered, and I wonder if that would help, but I’ll leave altering up to his forever Mommy or Daddy to decide upon, as well as whether is to have a cagemate someday. Worst case-scenario, he just might need to be a singleton with a forever home ready to shower him with love to make up for not having a rattie buddy. I just ask that he go to a home with some experience with ratties, so that the best decisions on how to deal with this little flaw can be made. I hope, hope, hope someone will love him to pieces. I have a real soft spot for him, and he’s been a nice fellow with my kids. *Gives him a kiss on his furry little head.*








Habakkuk (dark with white creeping up his sides—pretty guy!): Habakkuk is very shy. I wish to pieces I could say he liked held or was affectionate, but that just plain wouldn’t be honest. He gets along well with the other ratties, but unlike the others, he just isn”t coming out of his shell very well. He has never tried to nip or anything, but just acts fearful and ready to bolt when picked up, and try as I might, I just haven’t been able to assure him that us people are okay. I hope if he doesn’t find a home, someday with continued work, I can honestly update this and leave a happier remark in the future about a personality turned. I’m hoping that someone has a heart for him for whatever good reason, and is ready to accept him for the fellow he his. Maybe, if another fellow here catches your eye, but needs a cagemate, Habakkuk may fit the bill? Like I said, he does well with the others and loves to snuggle them; it’s just people that have him worried. Please think about him, and consider if you have a special spot where he’ll fit in.

Thanks for taking a peek at these fellows. I hope someone piques your interest! Let me know ASAP if someone here tugs at your heartstrings and you'd like to offer forth a new Forever Home!


----------



## eyeonsparrows (Mar 7, 2012)

As a follow-up: Daniel and Hosea are happily settled in their wonderful new forever home. Ezekiel, Habakkuk, and Jereiah are still available. Ezekiel is a sweet guy all around, and though Jeremiah has his flaw with other ratties, he's been so dear with my kids and I, and I just hope, hope, hope he gets a home where he'll get all the love he asks for. Habakkuk is coming round a bit. He's still quite shy, but enjoys accepting treats from hands, allows being pet without running to hide, and will be held without becomin overly worried so long as the envoinment is quiet, still, and predictable (sudden things makes him revert to acting skittish). He still has a ways to go, but he's coming out of his shell a bit. He gets along well with Ezekiel, and I might ask that if a reader is considering Ezekiel, might they think a little about if there's an extra spot for Habakkuk to fit in? I won't demand that they go together, just that it's please considered, as that might be especially good for little Habakkuk's sake. Thanks for thinking these guys over.


----------



## crados rat mom (Feb 17, 2021)

eyeonsparrows said:


> I'm foster-parenting a few rats that I took in from a rescue that needed some extra numbers off her hands. I have FIVE MALES available still, and was told all were born around September 29th.
> 
> I'm asking $10 each as an adoption fee, and each will come with a little going-away gift set (just for fun). The only purpose of the adoption fee is to try to ensure that they are being welcomed into new homes as pets, and not intended as prey. With the exception of one of them (Jeremiah), I insist they go with a buddy, unless you already have a rattie cagemate at home intended for him. If things don't work out, I will be happy to take the rattie back and refund the $10 adoption fee--my goal is to have everyone linked up with a happy forever home. By contacting me in interest of adopting, you are affirming that you are adopting the rat/rats to be beloved little pals in your home, with absoloutly no interest in using them for testing, food, breeding for food, or anything other than a life full of kindness, affection, and proper care. Please contact me either here or at [email protected] with any questions about me or the ratties, and let me know a little bit about you in regards to ratties (anything, really), just to help assure me that these fellows are going to perfect homes!
> 
> ...


i can take two i live in springfeild missouri


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

crados rat mom said:


> i can take two i live in springfeild missouri


Unfortunately, this thread is from 2012.


----------

